# 21rs Pricing



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I am looking to purchase a 21RS (not an LE) and would like to know what I should expect to pay for a new one. There are two dealers in my area both of which will not post their prices on-line. I have requested a quote from Lakeshore RV but don't know of another wholesaler that carries Outbacks. Just want to have an idea if the local quotes are good or not.

Also, does anyone know what the differences are between the 2008 and 2009 models? Haven't been able to see a 2009 brochure yet.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You might also try Holman Motors for a good comparison price. You'll have to add delivery charges from Cincinnatti into the price as well...probably somewhere around $1.50 per mile.

Looks like you'd have to call them for pricing on the 21rs, cause I'm only seeing the LE listed right now....

Good luck!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Already tried them. No 21RS just LE with about $4100 shipping.


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

Try Lakeshore in Michigan. They always have listings on ebay as well with a number to call for their price. If you called them, they'll give you the info.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here are the options in my area:

Dealer #1

Dealer #2

Any comments?


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Wow, I like the pictures of the 09 @ dealer #1. Nice graphics on the rig. A couple of things that stand out ... First, the flat screen TV in place of the cubby for a std TV. And # 2, which is HUGE.... NO STEP TUB !!! About time Keystone !!! Very nice..

(sorry, cant help much with the price...)


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> Here are the options in my area:
> 
> Dealer #1
> 
> ...


Although I don't know pricing on the 21RS, I do have experience with both of these dealers. We bought our Cougar from Foley (which is now Camping World RV Sales). I don't know if they have changed alot, but we had a great experience with them. We took the price we got from the RV show from Tacoma RV and then haggled with Foley. They matched it and gave us a great trade for our tent trailer. Remember also that the sales tax is less in Burlington than Tacoma. That can be a big deal. Also, for service, we preferred to drive north than south since we are in Snohomish. Just things to keep in mind. I am trying to think of our salesmans name. It was over a year and a half ago. I think it was Travis, but I will check. I did everything by email so we didn't have to keep driving up there. I was negotiating on a 2006 Cougar in October. When the deal was made and we went up to pick up the trailer, we ended up with an '07. Nice surprise. Anyway, just food for thought on the two dealers.

Kelly


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I bought my 2008 21RS from Wagers Trailer Sales in Salem OR. It will be worth your while to check them out.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

There were a couple of 21RS's on Craigslist in Tucson. Not new, but they looked like good prices to me.
Don

2007 Outback Travel Trailer with Anti-Sway Bar - $14900 (Vail, AZ (stored in Rita Ranch area))
http://tucson.craigslist.org/rvs/706605461.html

2004 Outback 21RS Pull Trailer - $11900 (Tucson)
http://tucson.craigslist.org/rvs/658698984.html


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Dealer #1 quoted me $26,106 for a new 2009. Dealer #2 wants $19,995 for a new 2008. There is an additional $750 from Keystone if you buy a 2008 before the end of the month which brings it down to $19,245.

When I told dealer 1 about dealer 2's price they came down to $21,900 for the new 2009. From what I have seen the big differences between the two is that the 2009 comes with a full depth tub, not a step tub and has the LCD tv installed with a bracket on the outside so you can watch tv outdoors.

Being a first time buyer I would like any comments on the two deals you more experienced folks might have.


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> Dealer #1 quoted me $26,106 for a new 2009. Dealer #2 wants $19,995 for a new 2008. There is an additional $750 from Keystone if you buy a 2008 before the end of the month which brings it down to $19,245.
> 
> When I told dealer 1 about dealer 2's price they came down to $21,900 for the new 2009. From what I have seen the big differences between the two is that the 2009 comes with a full depth tub, not a step tub and has the LCD tv installed with a bracket on the outside so you can watch tv outdoors.
> 
> Being a first time buyer I would like any comments on the two deals you more experienced folks might have.


Just to clarify, those are the prices for a 09' 21rs? I guess it costs them more to have them shipped out to the West coast, but.... dealer 1's first quote was literally * double *what Holman first quoted me on an 08' model in Feb of this year. That's a big ol' difference.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Tony,

I think you were looking at a 21RS LE which Holman sells for $11,9XX. The LE doesn't have the big storage door on the front at the end of the bunk beds, the outside kitchen or the big cabinet in the bathroom among other things. We ended up buying from dealer #2. They gave us a fair trade in for our Jayco and we got the $750 from Keystone for the down payment. Most of all we really liked the sales team.


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> Tony,
> 
> I think you were looking at a 21RS LE which Holman sells for $11,9XX. The LE doesn't have the big storage door on the front at the end of the bunk beds, the outside kitchen or the big cabinet in the bathroom among other things. We ended up buying from dealer #2. They gave us a fair trade in for our Jayco and we got the $750 from Keystone for the down payment. Most of all we really liked the sales team.


This winter they had the non LE models for under 13,500. I ended up buying the non LE 23 RS for 14,700.


----------

